# Matching Tires on All-Wheel Drive Vehicles



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

.

*MATCHING TIRES ON ALL / FOUR-WHEEL DRIVE*
Your *Q*uattro or *4M*otion, All-Wheel Drive System's 4 tires
need to be very closely matched. As per Audi (I assume VW's policy is
the same), published as well as in your vehicle owner's manual states: 
....."Rolling radius of all 4 tires must remain the same" or 
......within 4/32-inch of each other in remaining tread depth.
This is because different diameter tires roll a different number of times each
mile as a result of the variations in their circumferences. Tire diameter variations
can be caused by accidentally using different sized tires, tires with different tread
designs, tires made by different manufacturers, different inflation pressures or
even *tires worn to different tread depths*.
If you need less than 4 tires for your 4Motion/Quattro I know it seems contrary to what appears to be common sense but think about The Tire Rack's service available to you - Street Tire Shaving, when you are replacing less than 4 tires on your All-Wheel Drive vehicle. It just may save your differential from premature failure. 



_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_...one factor that came to mind was the special needs of an all-wheel drive car like our quattro. According to our good friend Eric at Tire Rack, Audi recommends no greater variance than 4/32-inch for long-term care of quattro’s differentials. It’s easy to see that in a very short time, putting a new tire in with old could result in expensive long-term damage.
Speaking with Eric, we learned that Tire Rack does offer shaving service for their tires. In that case, an owner simply goes to a local tire service center and has the tread depth measured, performed by gauging the depth at three different points on the wheel. With the depth determined, Tire Rack can shave the new tire to get it within parameters so that it will match up to the older ones. This might result in a little down-time while you wait for your new tire, though it can save an owner by cutting the necessary number of tires purchased from four to only one.
Many may be aware that for several years, The Tire Rack has offered the service of shaving Competition Tires. Speaking with Eric, we also learned that The Tire Rack also offers the shaving service for a customer's street tires.
Tire Rack Part Numbers for Street Tire Shaving

STREETSHAVE4 SHAVE TO 4/32 TREAD DEPTH 25.00 
STREETSHAVE5 SHAVE TO 5/32 TREAD DEPTH 25.00 
STREETSHAVE6 SHAVE TO 6/32 TREAD DEPTH 25.00 
STREETSHAVE7 SHAVE TO 7/32 TREAD DEPTH 25.00 
STREETSHAVE8 SHAVE TO 8/32 TREAD DEPTH 25.00 
STREETSHAVE9 SHAVE TO 9/32 TREAD DEPTH 35.00 
STREETSHAVE10 SHAVE TO 10/32 TREAD DEPTH 35.00 
STREETSHAVE11 SHAVE TO 11/32 TREAD DEPTH 35.00 
STREETSHAVE12 SHAVE TO 12/32 TREAD DEPTH 35.00 
STREETSHAVE12 SHAVE TO 12/32 TREAD DEPTH 35.00


Load Carrying Capacity vs Air Pressure
Where to Install New Pairs of Tires
Tire Rotation
Air Pressure

.



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


----------

